# Photo of the Year Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, vote for your favorite photo for 2020! 
Choose carefully, you only get 1 vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL really great pictures, this is really going to be tough picking just one!

Good thing there's some time to think about it......


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow...picking one will be very hard....I need to get my wife to help me do this!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yikes, such a tough choice but all such wonderful photos...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just voted, well done everyone for all the great photos throughout the year.

A big thank you to Ivyacres for continuing to run the competition for us all to enjoy!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes have started to come in and it's still pretty close. They're all so good!
Look them over again...and again...then vote for your favorite.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will be a close one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are winners but please choose your favorite and vote for the Photo of the Year! 
This poll will close on Jan 3, 2021


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The new year is here and it's time to choose the Photo of the Year 2020! The poll will close on January 3rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> All the pics are winners but please choose your favorite and vote for the Photo of the Year!
> This poll will close on Jan 3, 2021


One more day to vote for the 2020 Photo of the Year!!!!


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

These are so great! So many incredible photos! I love how they all seem to capture some personality!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Total voters 33
This poll will close: In 50 minutes.
*Did you vote?*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Deborus12, you have won Photo of the Year!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A terrific winner for the year!


----------

